# 1896-7  barns white flyer track bike



## redline1968 (Jul 31, 2022)

This is the second bike of my today trip.. 1896-7 barns white flyer track bike.. been painted over but looks like there might be Orig paint underneath it..


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 31, 2022)

I think those hubs are probably Thor.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 1, 2022)

I'll look


----------



## Hobo Bill (Aug 2, 2022)

I was lucky enough to snag this 1898 Eldredge special from my good friend Jeff Taylor ... needs the original wheel set ... but rides on these new wood rims pretty fine ... one of these daze ..eh!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 2, 2022)

Well, those are some different looking welds on the stays. Did someone fill them with putty for the last paint job or are they brazed half exposed like that?


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 2, 2022)

I'll take a look I don't think anything's been damaged I'll post pics 


WillWork4Parts said:


> View attachment 1673590
> Well, those are some different looking welds on the stays. Did someone fill them with putty for the last paint job or are they brazed half exposed like that?


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 2, 2022)

I looked over I looked it over carefully I don't see any damages or repairs I do see an interesting it looks like an early campanella type setup on the back a embossed dropout.. if you look carefully you can see it it's very interesting I've never seen that before and the rake on the thing is really tight I mean I'm talking I sit on I'm over the wheels


----------



## pelletman (Aug 6, 2022)

I can't post pics without a message?!


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## redline1968 (Aug 8, 2022)

That's odd don't know why you can't post.. WoW wow.. they are beautiful..


----------

